# Playmore Golf question



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm looking at a Playmore Golf membership option but they are quite cagey with their information. They want you to enquire at which point, as I have discovered, you get harrassed by a commission driven sales person. I want to avoid this again so....... Anyone on this set up and how do you find it.

How much is it to buy extra home points and what is the bundle size? I can't find this anywhere. I can't see 80 points being quiet enough, close but not quite.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 20, 2016)

Our club operates through the Playmoregolf scheme. If you tell me where you are intending on playing, I can let you know the points tariff for that course.

Not sure if it changes depending on your home course, but to top up for me they charge Â£65 for 20 home points and Â£80 for 20 away points. Top up doesn't extend your annual membership though. 

The annual memberships are effectively always 80/20 split of home and away points and cost Â£325, so 160/40 is Â£650 etc.

At my course, a round for a Sat morning comp is 8 points. Weekday twilight are 2/3.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for that. I have been given the points matrix so I know how many points it will cost me each time I play. Incidentally, it would be Linden Hall.

That figure sounds proportionate so I suspect it is the same wherever you play. The only difference being the number of points your course takes off you when you play.

Now I know the numbers I can sit and work out if it makes sense for me. Â£325 for 80 points, the 20 away hold no glamour for me, plus Â£65 every extra 20 points. Thanks :thup:


----------



## woody69 (Dec 20, 2016)

I hate the fact you are forced to take 20 away points. I'd rather have 100 home. 

Still, I'm leaving my club in the new year so it'll cease to be an issue for me. I very rarely get to play, so it was reasonable value for me. Â£32.50 a round isn't too bad. If you're playing every week/few times a week though it soon starts to get expensive.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes, they only put the away points in the small print. I doubt I would use them, the nearest option is around 100 miles away. Having an option of 20 away or 10 home would be better. I have peaks and troughs of playing and I do a lot of 9 holes in the evening during the summer. They would only cost me 2 points per time and whilst I would look to play comps next year, haven't for 3 years, they would only cost me 7 points. I would only play certain comps so it is a viable option.


----------



## PMG_UK2017 (Dec 23, 2016)

Good afternoon. Great to see your comments and thanks for your feedback on the new flexible membership. Hopefully our video on our website here http://playmore.golf/become-a-member.php will help show how the membership works in some more details.

Also, to let you know you are able to join with a friend and when you do so you will both collect 10 free member referral points to use at your selected home club so as a new member you can quite easily start with 90 home points. There are now limits to the amount of friends you can refer. Add to this that at certain times of the year golfers can join and use a promo code to collect complimentary home club points.


----------



## IainP (Jan 12, 2020)

A 3+ year bump 🙂
Anyone still using this?
Wonder if experience of how many club comps you've had option to gain access to?


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			A 3+ year bump 🙂
Anyone still using this?
Wonder if experience of how many club comps you've had option to gain access to?
		
Click to expand...

looked into this a little last year, seems very much club dependent on what comp rights you get, most tend towards allowing you to play in midweek and some weekend comps but usually not board comps but best to check with the home club i think


----------



## Carl140284 (Jan 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			A 3+ year bump 🙂
Anyone still using this?
Wonder if experience of how many club comps you've had option to gain access to?
		
Click to expand...

I use it a Portal Golf Club in Cheshire. Full access to all courses and all comps (Majors/ knockouts included), discount in the bar/ shop and able to play inter-club matches too.

There used to be some issues with the way MacDonald implemented the system and in reality, it was more down to training issues with the staff, but it looks as though these have been resolved now.

Presonally, it works very well for me, based on the price of 7 day membership and me only being able to play 2-3 times a month, it's way more cost effective.

If you consider joining, let me know and I can give you my email so we both get some extra home points.

FYI, the "Away" points are now able to be used at home, should you not want to play elsewhere.


----------



## IainP (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks both.
I probably wouldn't be looking seriously until spring. A couple I have looked at are now offering their own points schemes as well as the playmore option. I'm  guessing extent of comp access may be differentiator.


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Thanks both.
I probably wouldn't be looking seriously until spring. A couple I have looked at are now offering their own points schemes as well as the playmore option. I'm  guessing extent of comp access may be differentiator.
		
Click to expand...


was talking to my dad about it at the weekend, and because of how we would use a membership it looked so different through different eyes. Think you have to look on a case by case basis, look at the course that appeals, see what you get for your money and whether its worthwhile to you

to someone who seems to be injured more than not, theres a lot of appeal to it, not so sure that would still be there if/when im fully fit again and wanting to play high volumes again though


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2020)

While I can see the benefit to golfers who do not play that often, I cannot see the benefit to clubs, as I would expect if a club joined the scheme they would lose quite a lot of current members.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 13, 2020)

From the experience my mates have had I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Unable to play the comps they were told they could play when they joined, certain restrictions in place beyond what they were told, months to sort out these 2 initial problems, members apparently unhappy with them on this kind of membership - working out very expensive.


----------



## MrC (Jan 13, 2020)

I did it for a year with 3 friends and it was good. Even had a trip to Celtic manor with the away points.

However the club then stopped us using the points and getting tee off time Saturday or Sunday mornings so we dropped out.

We didn’t play any comps so can’t commit on that


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 14, 2020)

It seems a few clubs are now looking at this, and implementing their own similar ideas.

I recently joined Manchester Golf Clubs “access partnership”. 

£200 gives me year round access to (excellent) practice facilities, and £200 of credit for reduced rate green fees for use Sunday to Friday. That means no Saturday comps, that really is not an issue for me at present. 

If I want more credit I can top up in chunks of £100.

This was pretty well “hidden” on their website, so it might always be worth asking at any club you’re interested in... 

Hopefully one day I’ll be able to hit a ball and make use of it 🤨


----------

